# Let it Bee



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been learning about bees and wasps lately as they start to accomodate themselves in my bee house. A few of my designs started looking a bit bee-ish, so I decided to name therm Bee, Hornet and Wasp. This is the first prototype of the Bee - Bee P1



The main structure (head, thorax and abdomen?) is 18mm birch plywood picked up off the floor at work. This one was going to be the template, but I changed the design slightly, so I figured I might as well finish this one off to test the shape.



The palm swell section is laminated from Indian rosewood and some kind of spruce from a packing case. Possibly German spruce from a piano crate. There's a sapele spacer and a kauri veneer between the palm swell and the frame.



The whole lot was stained yellow and then sprayed with satin lacquer.



It can shoot looped tubes either OTT or TTF and will take OTT flatbands as well.



I think this is my favourite boardcut so far and I have a few cunning ideas for it yet. This is another step down the path on my quest for a perfect straight-wrist slingshot.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I love this design Ash...


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well I'll bee dazzled! Fantastic mate... fantastic!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply FANTASTIC!!!!!!!

Great lamination, finish and design!!!! Perfect!!!!

You deserve this song:






Peace!!!

Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Very nice Ash !


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Jesus wept...


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Bee tiful !


----------



## Tortoise (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice! You're very skilled, keep up the good work!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that Bee awsome


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I bee liking that a lot!! :bowdown:

Wow, that is gorgeous!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is sweet as honey!! The golden tone is awesome. Very clean looking.

Todd


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...Bee houses, you say? Are you getting into beekeeping? I'm about start in the spring. Two sets of aunts & uncles have apiaries here in the states, & I get a lot of encouragement to get a hive or two going myself. I'd like to get a 10 frame standard hive to start off with, but I'm reading that a top-bar might be good for a beginner (though I have oodles of help available). What's your setup?

...I was so enamored by the pics I could barely read the words...


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Beetastic!! Always awesome work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Awesome! Did not have to read the text to see the Bee right off. Very appealing design! Your a ROCK STAR!!!!!!! way to go!!!!


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

superb workmanship !


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

That's incredible.

I definitely like the palm-swell > transition the most. I'm going to try my hand at making a bit of laminate myself this winter. Hopefully it'll look 1/8th as good!

Love the golden hue as well.

-Bob


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm pretty happy with how it came out and I'm sure its beekeeper will be too 

Now I need to finish the templates and make a few more including a keeper Bee for myself.



Tentacle Toast said:


> ...Bee houses, you say? Are you getting into beekeeping? I'm about start in the spring. Two sets of aunts & uncles have apiaries here in the states, & I get a lot of encouragement to get a hive or two going myself. I'd like to get a 10 frame standard hive to start off with, but I'm reading that a top-bar might be good for a beginner (though I have oodles of help available). What's your setup?
> 
> ...I was so enamored by the pics I could barely read the words...


Bee houses as opposed to bee hives. They are simple wood blocks with various blind holes drilled into them for solitary bee and wasp species to make their nests in. No honey, no swarms, no stings. They return the favour by collecting all the caterpillars and roaches from your garden and pollinating everything in sight. There's a video of one of my bee houses in the pet thread.

My friend Glen makes Top Bar hives for honey bees. They are supposed to be the best choice for the amateur, but I understand there are some tricks to keeping the hive healthy. Learn that stuff and you'll be away!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

That is magnificent! It looks more like it came out of an Egyptian tomb instead with all the golden stripes.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ash said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm pretty happy with how it came out and I'm sure its beekeeper will be too
> 
> Now I need to finish the templates and make a few more including a keeper Bee for myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

THAT..is one great composition of, and shaping of materials with a fantastic slingshot as a result.

Super!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Look at them curvvvves! wow man. Stunning work as always!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

WOW!!! That thing is sweeter than honey!! The color almost makes me want to take a bite, haha. No, really, a beautiful piece. I can't believe it is a prototype. I like the versatility for tubes and for bands as well. Very impressive all the way around Ash. As always.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Perfect looking shooter!!! Great design, i love it.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

What a wonderful piece!

I think this is by far the best Slingshot i´ve seen based on Multiplex!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love how you took some basic un-exotic materials and transformed them into something so exotic. This is the first time I have ever felt the urge to taste a slingshot. (I like honey.) Fantastic job, sir.


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

What a killer-bee. Phenomenal! :bowdown:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Holy EpiPens, Batman! That is phenomenal! It looks like it would just melt into the hand. Straight up bananas, ash. That's too nice. You make me sick and a little angry.


----------



## Dead Bunny (Nov 14, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous sir. Look forward to seeing the nest ones.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work as always. Stunning combination!


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

This is just great, Ash. Thanks for sharing 

We'll install a bee house on our balcony next year, too. A good thing to do. Since our building has a flat roof, we're trying to get our landlord to agree to an installment of hives on the roof, along with some planting pots.

Cheers, M.

I find it peculiarly interesting that this whole urban gardening stuff with all its subgenres (vegetables, fruit, fishtanks, apiaries) has become a world wide thing, thank you internet, thank you Michael Pollan


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Excellent job Ash! I love it! Great design  I am planning on keeping a few hives soon. Once I get settled in my new place. I certainly have the room. I have always loved bees, can't wait to be a keeper!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Wow,terrific work Mr.Ash. The "Bee" really stung me Bud! :bowdown:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Wow, incredible work!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Looks incredible man.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ash, superb creation, quite superb.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow !!! Can't wait to see the rest of the series.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats a nice looking catty. the shape reminds more along the lines of a hornet or yellow jacket . too bad you aint got some honey bees around, id rather bee hive them and use their wax .


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

FRACKIN GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That's so Beeeautyfull 
I can't say no mor
Cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Absolutely stunning mate!! That is spectacular!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Seriously, I have come back to look at this slingshot at least 3 times today. ^_^ Can't wait to see more.


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Ash, I had to come back again, its just so nice. Can I ask how long it took to put together?

I've still not made a board cut catty, not that I could touch this with a barge pole, but I'm intrigued.

I'm a hand tools only maker, I do have a good dremmel but because I work in my office power tools are too messy/dusty.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

MagicTorch100 said:


> Can I ask how long it took to put together?


I don't really know, it was spread over a few weeks and involved a lot of trial and error, thinking and decision making on the shapes. To make another one the same would probably be about an hour spread over a few days to allow for glue to dry. The stripes were glued up out of scraps that happened to be the right thickness. Cutting and gluing the blanks would be about ten minutes. Levelling the dried laminates and gluing them to the frame, another ten minutes. With hand tools only some of these steps like levelling the gluing surfaces would be an absolute mission and those ten minute jobs could take an hour.

Finding material that's already machined to the right thickness would be the key to making a job like this viable with only hand tools. Veneers for furniture and the skinny planks used by model boat makers would avoid a lot of the difficult machining steps.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

ash said:


> With hand tools only some of these steps like levelling the gluing surfaces would be an absolute mission and those ten minute jobs could take an hour.


Oh Boy...i can tell you that


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice slingshot! Although I am not a huge fan of plywood, this slinger is a gem for sure.



AnTrAxX said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > With hand tools only some of these steps like levelling the gluing surfaces would be an absolute mission and those ten minute jobs could take an hour.
> ...


I am interested in glue surface preparation too. If someone only had handttools, what would you suggest for this job? I have used a flat granite plate with sandpaper sticked to it. A small bench plane or a block plane could come in handy too?

Cheers, Simon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I REALLY need to stop being so impatient waiting for glue to dry! these laminates show the value of being patient.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Gardengroove said:


> I am interested in glue surface preparation too. If someone only had handttools, what would you suggest for this job? I have used a flat granite plate with sandpaper sticked to it. A small bench plane or a block plane could come in handy too?
> 
> Cheers, Simon


Usually i just put sandpaper flat on my "bench" and move the wood.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Back for another look!  That is one sweet slinger Ash!!!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding work Ash, I would expect nothing other than first class work from guitar maker! I really like this design a lot!


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

way cool


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

did i say way cool. i mean bloody awesome :bowdown:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

That is just awesome!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy wow-nutz man.

You have really knocked it outta the park with this one Ash.

I would love to see one of these with Osage and Gabon!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent, love the design and the craftmanship.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

quarterinmynose said:


> I would love to see one of these with Osage and Gabon!


Yes, that would be a winner. Or perhaps a Sri Lankan special with Jackfruit wood and Ceylon ebony.

If I can find a very yellow Pacific Island hard wood I'll make one or two with Queen ebony.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice laminations Ash, looks like a card cuttin', match lightin' "Hornet"... and less like a bee though!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

What a fantastic catty, love the colours and the finish on that bad boy is awesome!!!!  Great Job

-Epic


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Over the top impressive...you are another master :bowdown:


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

ash said:


> If I can find a very yellow Pacific Island hard wood I'll make one or two with Queen ebony.


Make 3 please


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > If I can find a very yellow Pacific Island hard wood I'll make one or two with Queen ebony.
> ...


...make that 4; this is one I'd want in variations, for sure


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful craftsmanship and finish!! Congratulations on your creation!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks just amazing, so comfort and smooth and ... shiny


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow ash, what a fantastic looking shooter, i'm heavy impressed :bowdown:


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice I almost missed this one. I have a thing for wasps and bees


----------



## robert.w.taylor.777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow that is cool!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm looking again and I can't see no flaw...

HEAVEN MADE!!!!!!

Q


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I cannot get over this. Figured it deserved to be ooh-ed over some more!


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

The design concept is just great!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks, everyone 

There is another one that lives in Germany with AnTrAxX: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32509-some-weeks-are-better-than-otherspackage-from-ash/










And two more yet to be finished, one of which is for Gaxobolo.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've just realised that I never posted my pictures of Bee #1 and #2 (as shown above).

Here they bee: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37295-more-bees/


----------



## Txes (Aug 30, 2014)

Gran trabajo. muy elegantes.

César


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning. U Def take great pride in ur work and it shows


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

Ash, your skills are surpassing some of the best my friend. Seriously....just bloody amazing!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Beatiful job friend


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

These are amazing no matter where I see them


----------



## shane Wink (Aug 30, 2014)

I like it! Beautiful!


----------



## Themexicanshooter (Mar 12, 2014)

So beautifull, great job


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

That is pretty sweet!


----------

